# Coops tttf reno/overseed journal



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

hey everyone. I have a new construction house in the transition zone of South east tennessee and have been slowly working on the yard. It was originally seeded with k31. Last fall and this spring i removed some trees and reseeded with tttf/kbg mix. My plan is to do a test reno on the side yard and overseed a tttf blend into the rest. If all goes well, I will reno more next fall to phase out all of the k31. I also got a soil test this spring that said my P was low and K was moderate. Everything else was ok.

My plan:
-Round up side yard
-Aerate entire lawn. Rake up cores on reno spot.
-spread sifted topsoil over reno and level uneven areas
-spray humic acid
-spray tenacity on reno
-seed, rake, and roll
-spray propiconazole ( believe I have trouble with brown patch and dollar spot)
-cover reno with peat moss
-water( I will only be able to water 2 times a day)
-fertilize immediatly for reno and 7 days later for overseed with 18/24/12 golden madellion slow release. 2lb/1000sqft
-wait 8 weeks and repeat fert. 1.lb/1000

Side yard is dead. Just waiting to bring in dirt to seed when the temp drops some. Still in the 90's. Hopefully I can seed before October.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Pics of fall 2018


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Spring 2019


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Now and reno prep


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Lawn built up with shifted topsoil. Wheel barrowed 7 cubic yards all by my lonesome, aerated, seeded, rolled, sprayed tenacity, and covered with peat moss.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Seed germination after 7 days. Weeds are too but the tenacity is working. Weeds are turning white.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Thunder storm severely washed out peat moss


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I thought that I had commented in your journal already, but I suppose not.
These pictures provide a better overview of the area. FWIW, I've had peat moss look like that plenty of times, and things turned out OK.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

@social port thanks. It seems to have taken on most parts, Minus a fungus problem. Small circles of fuzz that die. I am pretty sure it's pythum Blyth. I think I am going to cut the water back to 1 x daily now. I severely over watered the side yard.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Update pics


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Fungus damage


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Csantucci , good news on the lack of washout. But I hate to hear about the pythium. I don't know a lot about diseases, but it is my understanding that pythium loves the temps that we have been having. It's a tough year to seed in Tennessee.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

First cut. Reno spots weren't tall enough yet. Only mowed overseeded areas. Some fungus is gone. Mostly in the areas that dried out. Grass took a hit in the dry areas. Fertilized overseeded areas with .25lb 10/10/10


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Update. Second dose of .25lb N from 10-10-10


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Best my yard has ever looked.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

First app of .5lb N from 10-10-10


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, sir. That is looking great :thumbup:


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Just getting leaves off the lawn now. I think growth has stopped.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Color looks great!


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Second round of .5N from 24-0-11 sunnyland fert


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks really nice, @Csantucci. I need to get my second N app down soon. I'm planning for about .75N organic, but I am also tempted to just use Carbon-X again.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

@social port I started to try organic, but decided to just use up what I had. What organic will you use, and will it be your last application until fall?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Csantucci said:


> @social port I started to try organic, but decided to just use up what I had. What organic will you use, and will it be your last application until fall?


I like Milorganite, but I am sure that there are plenty of good alternatives. Availability has been an issue over the past year or two. My local Lowes stocks something called 'ProCare Natural Fertilizer.' That is what I plan to pick up, assuming Milo won't be available. Last app until Fall. Then, it is back to Carbon-X for me.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

@social port tabs for the feedback. I think I am going to try organic next year. Maybe 1st app this fall. I can get since stuff locally called sigma 4-4-4 that i think I will try.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Csantucci said:


> @social port tabs for the feedback. I think I am going to try organic next year. Maybe 1st app this fall. I can get since stuff locally called sigma 4-4-4 that i think I will try.


Hmm...that sigma fertilizer looks like it has a little iron in it as well. I am intrigued.
If you ever want to try Carbon-X, there is a supply store in Murfreesboro that stocks it. Really helps with the price (no shipping cost). I don't know if it would be worth the drive for you.


----------

